# Incline Bench Press???



## mmuscle (May 20, 2005)

Hi.

 I was wandering what the consensus out there is with the incline bench press. I realise that it is a good general bulking up exercise for the chest, just as the flat bench press is, but does it offer any aditional benefits. 

  For example will the upper chest grow and shape better than it would by simply performing the flat bench press?

  All opinions are welcome ???

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## Doublebase (May 20, 2005)

Are you kidding me?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48073


----------



## GFR (May 20, 2005)

Incline press is great for building upper chest. Arnold and Franco loved it so who are we to say their wrong


----------



## Arrhar!! (May 20, 2005)

i fucking love incline bench (barbell only), it just feels so natural to me, IMO its the best mass exercise next to dips and will give you that plate armor chest.


----------



## GFR (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Doublebase (May 20, 2005)

He's 5' 4".


----------



## Arrhar!! (May 20, 2005)

oh really?? i thought he's 6'8"


----------



## slider (May 20, 2005)

there are two different pectoralis in your chest the upper and the lower so yes it works a completley diffent set of attachments in your chest.  Just make sure you don't use to much of an incline becuas then your frontal delts become primary and your upper pectoralis secondary.

I have horrible shoulders from more dislocation that any person needs in there lifetime i have found the inclines stregnthen and stabalize a the entire front of of my glenoid fascia.  If i am permantly injured and it make me feel better it has to help prevent injury in the healthy allowing you to safely move more weight in your bench press


----------



## drew.haynes (May 20, 2005)

I hate barbell incline, cuz the benches at my university gym for incline bench are too steep and focus too much on the shoulders. I do dumbbell incline instead on an adjustable angle bench at about 30*.

My chest routine is ALWAYS:
2-3 Heavy sets barbell flat bench
2-3 Heavy sets dumbbell incline bench

All I do for warmup is 3 reps at half what I am aiming for, then 1 rep about 10lbs  under what I am going to do... then I go into the 4-6 heavy sets. I get very sore every week and my bench has gone 50lbs since christmas.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2005)

i think i like incline better than flat bench.


----------



## Du (May 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i think i like incline better than flat bench.


 
I agree, its more comfortable a motion, still get a good pec tear.


----------



## drew.haynes (May 20, 2005)

I hate barbell incline, cuz the benches at my university gym for incline bench are too steep and focus too much on the shoulders. I do dumbbell incline instead on an adjustable angle bench at about 30*.

My chest routine is ALWAYS:
2-3 Heavy sets barbell flat bench
2-3 Heavy sets dumbbell incline bench

All I do for warmup is 3 reps at half what I am aiming for, then 1 rep about 10lbs  under what I am going to do... then I go into the 4-6 heavy sets. I get very sore every week and my bench has gone 50lbs since christmas.


----------



## Mudge (May 20, 2005)

Benches for incline at my current gym are very steep, I do them anyway, just not a lot of sets. I like to start my first rep with a pause, why I dont know.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 21, 2005)

slider said:
			
		

> there are *two different pectoralis in your chest the upper and the lower so yes it works a completley diffent set of attachments in your chest*.  Just make sure you don't use to much of an incline becuas then your frontal delts become primary and your upper pectoralis secondary.


 Here we go again


----------



## mmuscle (May 21, 2005)

Pretty much what I thought guys, but very good to have it confirmed by the experts!!!


----------

